# Where are the new Husqvarna lawn tractors built?



## trx680 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just wondering.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Stockholm, Sweden is what i could find on the internet.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not much outsourcing in that country! I admire that. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

*Where are the Husqvarna Lawn Tractors Built*

There are built by Husqvarna in their own plant in North Carolina.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*Husqvarna Lawn Tractors*

I wasn't sure where they were built, sound swedish and are most likely built in the USA for north american distribution. 

Thing is, I have a Poulan "XT" with a 12.5 HP and a 30" cut. It was actually the best tractor for the money ( that I had at the time) and it works great.... Couldn't come close to buying a Husqvarna Lawn Tractor, as they are pretty pricey around here, well everything is! Anyways, I noticed that there is a sticker under the hood that spells out all the maintenance stuff, and says to make sure to buy genuine Husqvarna parts! Go figure!
Anyways, I checked out Poulan, and they are made in North Carolina... at the Husqvarna plant!
I think I got a pretty good deal!


----------



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

*Built in Charlotte, North Carolina*

These products are made in Charlotte, North Carolina. 
Husqvarna opens new R&D facility in Charlotte, North Carolina

P.S. when I took delivery of my GTH26V54 last year, there was no writing on the box saying where or even if Husqvarna made it.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Husqvarna, Poulan, and most Craftsman are made by the same company.


----------



## Alberta_Boy (Apr 29, 2011)

From what I can tell, Husqvarna makes the brand Poulan and they also make a few upper end models of Craftsman.


----------



## Huskyholic (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats really cool to know I live in the mnts. of NC and did not know that bit of info. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Actually the craftsman brand tractors was bot by MTD : 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTD_Products

I have a poulan parts tractor - its 90% craftsman parts/chassis - im thinking its a late 90's early 2000's - mainly because of the OHV briggs on it.

I bot a brand new husquvarna bagger setup for a ZTR from lowes for $30, wasnt even used yet - was a special order return retailed new at nearly $300 - im going to retro fit it to one of my tractors - specially for $30. The tag on it says its made in USA.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

My ys4500 Craftsman was made by Husqvarna in 2006 all the mechanical parts from a Husqvarna of the same year will fit it... I think they outsource them to anyone who will build them now, and then they stick their name on it..


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

My little ridding mower (K-gro branded) Basically a Craftsman with a different sticker, was made by AYP. K-mart now just sells Craftsman, instead of rebranding it. Sears/Craftsman has a lot of their stuff made by AYP, as does many newer Poulan's I've seen.

However, not all Branded models are made at the same plants. Gotta shop around. As noted above, a Poulan made at the Husq plant in NC is probably a better mower than a Poulan made by AYP. Etc. et.al.

One reason I kept the old K-Gro mower and just keep putting it back together with Craftsman (AYP) parts...

From AYP (American Yard Products) web page: "American Yard Products manufactures equipment and parts for many brands including: CRAFTSMAN, POULAN, POULAN PRO, SEARS, RALLY, ROPER and others."


----------



## Pladius (Sep 3, 2012)

The riding mowers are made in Orangeburg, South Carolina. The push mowers are made in McRae, Georgia. The company's North American HQ is in Charlotte.


----------



## dMd_Yankee48 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Husqvarna info*

i see this question was posted a while ago, and having just purchased a Husqvarna 26 HP 54" deck garden tractor this past weekend, this question peaked my interest. 
there are many rural and urban myths about these things, but most of the answers posted by members are correct, especially that the lawn and garden tractors are made in SC and their new international HQ did move to Charlotte NC in 2010, where they also have a factory. a news story from the NC governor's office trumpeting the HQ move notes there are factories in something like 52 countries, and they make all kinds of things. 
i lived in northern new england (Maine, MA, and NH for 20 years when everyone went to wood burning stoves and back to the land) and everybody there i knew had a Husqvarna chainsaw and said this was the best. I have a good Poulan saw, which is about a step down but good enough for most folks unless your a pro or do lots of cutting.
here's an intersting history from wikipedia (I also always thought it had to have a Nordic origin):
"Husqvarna (pronounced [ˈhʉːskvɑːrna]), originally a military arsenal founded in 1689 to produce muskets for the Swedish Army. The company Husqvarna has since grown, and its production has changed from weapons, sewing machines, kitchen equipment, bicycles and motorcycles to lawn mowers, chainsaws and construction products. The Husqvarna brand is used by the company Husqvarna, but is also licensed. Husqvarna may refer to:

Husqvarna Vapenfabriks Aktiebolag, the original company manufacturing small arms.
Husqvarna AB, the company that produces outdoor power products.
Husqvarna Motorcycles, now a subsidiary of BMW, a motocross and enduro motorcycle manufacturer.
The brand name Husqvarna Sewing Machines
The brand name for home appliances manufactured by the Electrolux Group.
Husqvarna is the old spelling of the town now known as Huskvarna, the original location of the company."

It is my understanding that the worst myth is that their tractors/mowers are built by MTD. Not true.
i am hoping my new tractor will live up to the name and reputation i am familiar with and will continue to read here for problems and fixes and good news.
richard


----------



## chkntrktr (May 1, 2012)

I had forgotten about the Husqvarna motorcycles, haven't seen one in years.


----------



## n0s2016 (Feb 14, 2013)

wjjones said:


> Stockholm, Sweden is what i could find on the internet.


Hay I'm new ca n you tell me how I can get in a game


----------



## Mowermc (Aug 1, 2013)

Orangeburg,SC is where Husqvarna,Poulan,Poulan Pro,WeedEater,Craftsman YTS and up,etc... Riding Mowers,Tillers and Snow Throwers and as of jan.2010 zero turns. been to that factory many times. 

McRae,GA is where the push mower's are made. 2 stroke equipment is made in Columbia,SC.


----------



## Mowermc (Aug 1, 2013)

oh and MTD makes the LTS series riders as of 2010, and as if i think 2012 MTD makes SOME of the Craftsman push mower's, i know why MTD is making the "cheap" line of Craftsman's now. but that info is sensitive since it came from the Orangeburg's plant supervisor, so i can't post that public.


----------



## b12 (Feb 5, 2014)

The Husqvarna R322T AWD is made in Sweden.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/riders/r-322t-awd/


----------



## Orourke (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi all-

All domestic Husqvarna ride-on equipment (Tractors and ZTR's) are produced in Orangeburg, SC.

All domestic Husqvarna walk-behind equipment (Mowers, tillers, snow throwers, etc.) are produced in McRae, GA.

All domestic Husqvarna handheld equipment (Blowers, trimmers, chainsaws, etc.) are produced in Nashville, AR.

Husqvarna US does do some imports, but they actually do more in exports.


----------



## Orourke (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi all-

All domestic Husqvarna ride-on equipment (Tractors and ZTR's) are produced in Orangeburg, SC.

All domestic Husqvarna walk-behind equipment (Mowers, tillers, snow throwers, etc.) are produced in McRae, GA.

All domestic Husqvarna handheld equipment (Blowers, trimmers, chainsaws, etc.) are produced in Nashville, AR.

Husqvarna US does do some imports, but they actually do more in exports.


----------



## OrangeIronMan (Apr 16, 2015)

*Yeah , Hey*

Yeah , and Now go have a sit down with them and Inform them to get - 
*Rid of the Harmonic's *



Huskyholic said:


> Thats really cool to know I live in the mnts. of NC and did not know that bit of info.
> Thanks for sharing


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

CPSC Electrolux makes several:
Here's a recall list.
http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2002...ducts-Inc-Announce-Recall-of-Garden-Tractors/


----------



## DStrupp (Sep 15, 2016)

All Husqvarna riding and zero turn mowers are built at their Orangeburg, SC plant and shipped all over the world. That includes Husqvarna, Poulan pro, Poulan, Craftsman, and Weedeater.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

McRae is just down the highway from me. I can go spy on them if you want me to.


----------

